# Eea dependant ink stamp



## ali.uk (Feb 1, 2016)

Hi, 
me and my wife have planned to move to Uk, for this we have booked ticket on EUROLINES bus service which will take us to London from Paris via EUROTUNNEL

we haven't applied for Family permit. we want to get EEA DEPENDANT INK STAMP at border.

additionally, the documents which we are going to take with us are,

My residence card for family member of Hungarian citizen issued by Hungary.
our Marriage certificate
our passports

any advise will be appreciated.

thanks


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You are advised not to try to get EEA dependant ink stamp at UK border. There is no guarantee you get it and you can be turned away. Why don't you apply for EEA family permit?


----------



## ali.uk (Feb 1, 2016)

Joppa said:


> You are advised not to try to get EEA dependant ink stamp at UK border. There is no guarantee you get it and you can be turned away. Why don't you apply for EEA family permit?


because I dont think it is mandatory to apply before a family permits, as we are genuine married couple living together for two years, 

I am pretty sure I don't any kind of problem with my past immigration history, public security or health .

so according to EEA regulations and Directive 2004/38/ec, a non eu family member of eu citizen should give an entry when they are seeking admission at border, if they are accompanying their Eu spouse/family member and manage to prove it. 

thanks


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes, but UK immigration can give you grief, as they don't like people turning up without EEA family permit and asking for ink stamp. You may be lucky you meet an understanding officer, or you may get a stick-in-the-mud type. As UK has a system of EEA family permit to confirm someone's eligibility as family member of EEA citizen, they expect you to use it. Legality and actual practice are often two different things. Plus your residence permit isn't Article 10 residence card issued under EEA regulations so UK rules specify EEA family permit as required document. Read https://www.gov.uk/government/publi...as-the-holder-of-an-article-10-residence-card 
Also without EEA family permit or UK visa, if you are a Pakistani national, you may not be allowed to board your Eurolines bus for UK, as operators can be fined heavily for carrying inadequately documented passenger.


----------



## ali.uk (Feb 1, 2016)

Joppa said:


> Yes, but UK immigration can give you grief, as they don't like people turning up without EEA family permit and asking for ink stamp. You may be lucky you meet an understanding officer, or you may get a stick-in-the-mud type. As UK has a system of EEA family permit to confirm someone's eligibility as family member of EEA citizen, they expect you to use it. Legality and actual practice are often two different things. Plus your residence permit isn't Article 10 residence card issued under EEA regulations so UK rules specify EEA family permit as required document. Read https://www.gov.uk/government/publi...as-the-holder-of-an-article-10-residence-card
> Also without EEA family permit or UK visa, if you are a Pakistani national, you may not be allowed to board your Eurolines bus for UK, as operators can be fined heavily for carrying inadequately documented passenger.


even my wife travelling with me, they can turn me back, is it not a clear breach of EEA regulations and rules.?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Maybe but it's no use arguing with British officials citing EU law. It won't get you anywhere. UK will only stop when they lose a court case in Europe, and this isn't going to happen over your case. I know of several cases of someone without EEA family permit being turned away at UK border, or refused boarding the bus, train or flight for UK.


----------



## bleu1991 (Nov 25, 2015)

i have the same mind as you ´but I'm confused about it 
When you planing move to uk by bus ?


----------



## ali.uk (Feb 1, 2016)

bleu1991 said:


> i have the same mind as you ´but I'm confused about it
> When you planing move to uk by bus ?


19 March eurotunnel calais france , eurolines bus


----------



## bleu1991 (Nov 25, 2015)

I want contact u for more information I will contact you via Private Message with my contact information so that we can talk on Skype.

>snip<


----------



## pampered (Jul 26, 2013)

Hi Joppa.
Is the EEA Family Dependants stamp multi entry as is the Family Permit or only single entry ?

Cheers.


----------

